# Mold Destroyed in Accident



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

Here's an Associated Press story coming out of Florida:

Glenwood, FL Frank Winspur, president of Moebius Models, announced today that the production mold for its most controversial model Gigantic Frankenstein, also known as Big Frankie, has been destroyed in an industrial accident in Guandong Province, China.

Winspur declared that the accident was actually a blessing in disguise. "Bringing out Big Frankie was the biggest mistake our company ever made. It turned out that many of our model building customers became depressed when Big Frankie became available for purchase at a reasonable cost. It seems that the only thing keeping many of them going for years had been the hope of Big Frankie's return, but when the model actually became a reality, there was a huge emotional letdown. Many stopped building altogether.

Dave Metzner, former moderator of the Moebius on-line bulletin board, said, "I always opposed bringing out Big Frankie. Once the model came out, participation in the board dropped precipitously. Oh, some still posted complaints and whines until I closed their threads, but you could tell their hearts weren't in it."

The mold was destroyed when a train carrying the tooling to a warehouse derailed and dumped it into a pool of corrosive chemicals outside a factory making toys for the American Christmas market.

Winspur concluded: "Some will ask us to make a duplicate mold to replace the one lost, but Big Frankie is one model we will never make again."


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

, So depressing. Where is my gun.....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmmm, no links to verify this story ...

April Fool, right?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

NOT BIG FRANKIE!
First the Great Aurora Train Wreck(that destroyed all those Fokker decals) and now this!...








Oh the pain....the Pain.....
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

No Big Frankie? I'm not seeing the down side.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Good one Doc.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:tongue:

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

*April Fools!!!​*
:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, my LHS says they can't _give _the dang things away, so it might not be a bad thing.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I hate April 1st!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I almost fell for it for a moment......That's pretty good!

Am I the only one THRILLED with Big Frankys reissue? Hell, I've bought 4 already, still plan on doing more!!! He was on top of my Grail list for many years!!!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

it IS a little pricey.....


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I was like "oh, I'm glad I just bought one... hey wait...D'OH!" LOL!


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Where can you Get On Pm me with Info PLEASE...
Thank's


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Gentlemen, whatever you do, on this day of all days, do NOT pay a compliment to a woman! :drunk:


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I just talked to Frank. He said the Moonbus tooling was on the same train!

Scott


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

CaptCBoard said:


> I just talked to Frank. He said the Moonbus tooling was on the same train!
> 
> Scott


ACK!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Moon Bus is shot already, I'm more worried about the damage to Wonder Woman....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

What I'm laughing about is that they were dumped in a corrosive pool of chemicals....yup...just happened to be a pool of that stuff!

Good one Doc!:lol:

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> I almost fell for it for a moment......That's pretty good!
> 
> *Am I the only one THRILLED with Big Frankys reissue?* Hell, I've bought 4 already, still plan on doing more!!! He was on top of my Grail list for many years!!!


Not at all, Tim! This is my favorite Moebius kit so far, I have three (One of each version) plus two more on the way :thumbsup:


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Loved the part about Dave shutting down the threads. Gave it the ring of authenticity. Also cut a little close to the bone with that stuff about anticipation and then the loss of interest.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Doc, shoot me an e-mail if you have a sec, I seem to have lost your e-mail address! Frank.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Unlike their namesake, these molds won't be resurrected.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey I heard it the Molds Feel into Hot-n-Sour sauce!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RSN said:


> I hate April 1st!


The wholw internet is a minefield today.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Whew! All I needed to see was the first post and IMMEDIATELY went over to ebay and scooped up a dozen of these from different dealers! :dude:

Apparently they don't know what's going on, so for once in my life I feel like I have the upper....









the upper....


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> The wholw internet is a minefield today.


Yeah, no kidding! Next thing you know, they'llbe telling us Hollywood is actually going to do a movie version of "The A-Team!"


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Dr. Brad said:


> Yeah, no kidding! Next thing you know, they'llbe telling us Hollywood is actually going to do a movie version of "The A-Team!"


 
That's just crazy talk!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the part about the China chemical vat! I was standing in line @ Walmart the other day looking at all the toy recalls from China due to very bad chemicals in kids' toys. Seems they like to use plenty of heavy metals in processing. Weird!


----------

